# Official Pokemon Diamond and Pearl EV training guide and information.



## Silent Storm (Jun 16, 2007)

To avoid spam in the other thread, might aswell make a thread all about ev training.

*What is EVs*



> EV's stand for effot value, they are gained when battling Pokemon. Each Pokemon that you battle gives out a certain amount of Effort Values. Effort Values are hidden from view though, so it is up to you to keep track of this.
> 
> Each Pokemon gain up to a total of 510 EVs. Every 4 EVs equals one stat point gained when you level up (if you gained 4 EVs of that stat while training). Out of those 510, 508 of them are usable (508 is divisible by 4 and 510 is not). However, each stat can only have a maximum of 252 usable Effort Values. That means you can max out 2 different stats. 252 EVs translates into 63 stat points. (63 times 4 is 252). Also, this can be supplemented by a nature. (A beneficial nature adds 10% more stat points overall, while a hindering nature takes away 10% overall. So a Pokemon with an Adamant nature gets 10% MORE stat points in Attack but 10% LESS stat points in Special Attack).



Original thread where this came from



*Where can I ev train in Pokemon Diamond/Pearl.*

Recomending you EV train by battling trainers, here are videos that will help you.

HP.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Syv8Bj9yU_c[/YOUTUBE]

Attack.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dV6PhziR1Q8[/YOUTUBE]

Defence.

(Not available at the moment)

Special Attack.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcYFbrNG9Lo[/YOUTUBE]

Special Defense.

(Not available at the moment)

Speed.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzLg5K2s4fE[/YOUTUBE]

Or you could follow this.



> HP:
> ~Shellos at Valley Windworks north of ignore the Buizel (+1 each)
> ~Gastrodons at Fuego Ironworks or Route 213 ignore Floatzel (+2 each)
> ~Gastrodons outside of Pal Park (+2 each)
> ...



Original thread where this came from



*Power items, Pokerus and other information.*



> Power Items:
> These items boost the number of EVs gained per battle with a pokemon in their respective stat.
> 
> Power Ankle: Boosts Speed EVs
> ...



Original thread where this came from



This is to serve as a guide for people that don't know what is EV's and would like to EV train quickly.

*I credit the person "JUDGEMENT0" for posting most of this guide on Nsider, I did not make most of the parts in this guide and I will not claim I did.*


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 16, 2007)

wow that was a very helpful post even though i know about Ev training and stuff the locations are nice


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 16, 2007)

Silent this is very helpful for new people and veterans that forgot the location of anything or meaning ^^ +Reps for you.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 16, 2007)

Real awesome! I was looking forsomething just ike this. Rep for you!
Though I got 2 questions.
1. If your using EXP share and fighting a Pokemon that gives off 2 EV points, do the EV points split in half or do both Pokemon get 2 points each.
2. Is there a way to know when your EVs are maxed out in one stat?


----------



## LordTyrano? (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh, thanks for the locations, i can begin to training some serious stuff

This is the best version to date where training is relatively easy.. everything is there... the rare candys could have been a little cheaper though, leveling up a Blissey, Cleafable, Wobufet etc is still a pain in the ass.

Im just curious, what do you guys think about Action Replay/Gameshark?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh yeah, where do you buy rare candies at?


----------



## LordTyrano? (Jun 16, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Real awesome! I was looking forsomething just ike this. Rep for you!
> Though I got 2 questions.
> 1. If your using EXP share and fighting a Pokemon that gives off 2 EV points, do the EV points split in half or do both Pokemon get 2 points each.
> 2. Is there a way to know when your EVs are maxed out in one stat?




1.- As long as im concerned both pokemon get 2 points each, but i need someone to confirm this, i may be wrong


2.- Not really, but when you take a lot of fights without leveling up (if your pokemon is level 70 and you're killing Lv4 Bidoof for example), you'll notice the stat you're boosting up will be increased by a huge amount, like +32 attack in just one level o_O (it happened to me once)

... so, if you've maxed out that stat EV's you'll return to the +2, +3 per level you usually receive

...and sorry for the flood xD


----------



## LordTyrano? (Jun 16, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Oh yeah, where do you buy rare candies at?




Its a Battle tower prize, 48BP each


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for the answeres LT, though the rare candies pricing really is pretty much a drag. >.<


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 17, 2007)

@ Lord Tyrano: GShark and AR are tools of absolute cheating and spinelessness


----------



## LordTyrano? (Jun 17, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> @ Lord Tyrano: GShark and AR are tools of absolute cheating and spinelessness



Yeah, i know. And if you're thinking about it... no, im no cheater.. i'm a very hardcore gamer (in general, not only pokemon) and i kinda like to breed and train the pokemons by myself "the natural way".... its very rewarding if you know what i mean.

But lately the idea of getting one of those devices has crossed my mind, i mean... im like growing up you know, and lately i have less time to play pokemon with all of those school stuff, and social issues, other games LOL... yadda yadda. And the problem here is that i still want to play pokemon competitively... and just training a very specific pokemon like.. lets say, a spiker Skarmory would take LOTS, LOTS of time, and since i have done that breed/train stuff before like a thousand times, and i know how to do it properly.... i dont see the evilness of using a little shortcut n_n

For me pokemon is a multiplayer battle game, trading with your friends and everything is fun, even figuring out how are you gonna pass certain move from one pkmn to another is somewhat fun... but for me the battles are the real deal. Theres nothing compared to a good battle between two well prepared teams with some solid strategy.

Afterall, if i start to "cheat" im not like giving hydro pump to Charizard, or making a 999 stats Caterpie... i like things fair and square, at least in battle, i dont really care where my oponent get his pokemon/item/moveset/stats as long as everything is doable and legal in-game.

Well, i hope i made clear my point about shortcuts.. and its just my opinion, i was a very anti-GS gamer back in the day... but times and ideas change.

As i've said, its only my opinion. I dont want to be taken as the bad cheater guy xD... since im not, im just thinking on getting a GS or AR when im entering school again.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 17, 2007)

Glad you guys like it, and thanks for the rep.

I wouldn't say cheating is completly bad, think about it this way.

With Event pokemon, I don't see why I have to waste gas money just to get data that should already be accessible for free, with a cheating device, I can get the event pokemon without having to waste money just to get a piece of dta.

However using a cheating device to make pokemon or increase their stats is just plain wrong.


----------



## BlaZeR (Jun 17, 2007)

Care to explain what special attack and defense are ? I'm lost


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 17, 2007)

^Oh wow thats like the basics of the basics 

Special attack is like attack but special attack affects...."special" attacks like for example Ice beam, thunderbolt and others. Defense is... well how much you resist the attack. Ugh even though its basic its hard to explain @_@


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 17, 2007)

BlaZeR said:


> Care to explain what special attack and defense are ? I'm lost



*shocked* Those things made absolute sense to be when i was 10 and first played pokemon red (and english wasn't my native language nor i spoke it fluently like now)....do you like have no experience with rpgs and videogames in general or something? O.o

(-def + atk + power of move = hp you lose , - Special def + special attack + power of move = hp you lose)


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 17, 2007)

What do you guys recommend for to use for EV training?
Power items or Macho Brace?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 17, 2007)

Power item adds 4 right? Lets see...
Y = EV's

Power item: 4 + Y = ?
Lets change it: 4 + 3 = 7

same thing but with macho brace

Macho brace : Y x 2 = ?
Lets change : 3 x 2 =  6

In short the power item is better  That is... if it adds 4 if it adds less macho brace is the way to go


----------



## Allen89 (Jun 17, 2007)

Power items are better, but they cost BP to obtain. The macho bracer is only slightly worse, but you get it just catching burmy, and then you never have to switch the items, since macho gives you 2x ev to all stats.


----------



## R3trograde (Jun 17, 2007)

What would the ideal EV spread be for a standard Skarmory - I looked at Serebii's old pokemon of the week, seeing as Skarmory hasn't changed much, and they said the take some sp. def and spd EVs into consideration. So I was going to go 196 HP, 64 ATK, 192 DEF, 28 Sp. DEF, and 24 SPD. Some help?

And I shouldn't be scared that, after having finished EV training my Rhyhorn, that my LPNs when I gain levels aren't particularly ridiculously large, right?


----------



## LordTyrano? (Jun 18, 2007)

Hmm it depends pretty much of what kind of Sakrmory you're gonna use, but definitively speed in him is a waste.

If you're going after a physical wall you can go either, 252 HP, 252 DEF, 4 S.DEF, or 252 HP, 128 DEF, 128 S.DEF, i suggest the second one.

A defensive Skarmory is a standard, now with roost you can make him last longer, curse/drill peck can make him hit decently, substite is a good choice if you're gonna use spikes... well, the moveset is discused after you've thinked which kind of Skarmory do you want


----------



## BlaZeR (Jun 18, 2007)

@Dreikoo: I just don't know what the difference is between normal attack and special attack and vice versa for special defense.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 18, 2007)

GRRRR! I've been trying to S. Attack EV train my Infernape but it's not working.
I'm at the resort area killing loads after loads of Golduck and I got Macho Brace equiiped but all I get is a measely +3 at the end. Is something wrong going on here?


----------



## SteelJack (Jun 18, 2007)

You know, if you want Speed EVs, you could always battle the Magikarp Noob near Eterna City. Whole team's worth 6 EVs.


----------



## LordTyrano? (Jun 18, 2007)

Taichi said:


> GRRRR! I've been trying to S. Attack EV train my Infernape but it's not working.
> I'm at the resort area killing loads after loads of Golduck and I got Macho Brace equiiped but all I get is a measely +3 at the end. Is something wrong going on here?




No i dont think so, wich level is your Infernape? iIf he's killing 4-6 Golducks by level and hes around L40 seems pretty normal to me...

Well, maybe its too late for that.. but i suggest you to make a record of your effort points in a notebook or something, for example if your going  for 252 speed Ev's write somewhere you got 100 points because of the carbos (remember you can give 10 for each stat as long it doesnt have any Ev's in that stat), and next each time you kill a pokemon make some marks in a sheet of paper till you get the remaining 152


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 18, 2007)

My Infernape is at level 62 right now I think.

This is my first time and I thought I should be getting more than 3, since all the vides I've seen on EV training, they usually get around the 20's or 30's.


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 18, 2007)

thats because you started training at an earlier level, but if you train a pokemon such as giratina, its stats will go up by 20, because it doesnt have enough levels for its evs to spread out


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 18, 2007)

Is it your ingame Infernape? if it is then it means that when you fought pokemon he got EV from them and already has 510 total EVs.
If it isn't then thats normal you don't honestly expect it to receive 20~30 each level... they have a maximun decided by their base stat and cant be exceeded so it goes slowly.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 18, 2007)

Taichi said:


> My Infernape is at level 62 right now I think.
> 
> This is my first time and I thought I should be getting more than 3, since all the vides I've seen on EV training, they usually get around the 20's or 30's.



You should basically scratch any pokemon you used to finish the game from any form of competitive use. The way to ev is to battle with pokemon that have never fought before (never as in never gained experience in any way ). If you tried to EV that ape it didn't improve him cause by that time he already maxed out to the fullest possible way all of his EVs. If it's a newbred pokemon and is EV trained with pokerus and macho brace it usually maxes out by lvl 20-30 so you having him double that level would guarantee him being maxed out even without pokerus and the brace and also it would mean he got random EVs in stats he has no use for (def and Sdef and HP) making him a useless pokemon for competitive use.


----------



## SteelJack (Jun 18, 2007)

Excuse me, but what are the best EVs to give a Lucario?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 18, 2007)

SteelJack said:


> Excuse me, but what are the best EVs to give a Lucario?



Depends if you want it to be physical or special lukario...imo the best one is special but you should look at it's possible movesets for both forms and chose which you like more yourself.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 18, 2007)

I see, no ingame pokemon. Damn.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 18, 2007)

Thank you for that info about ingame pokemon ^^ It's very useful.  So is the original post.

I felt like such an idiot after reading this post because I had no idea about EV training, but anywho I think I'm getting the hang of it.  This guide was very useful.  My Rampardos's attack is skyrocketing all thanks to you.

I was also wondering what a good EV build would be for my Electivire. If anyone knows please respond. (don't have it yet, but I do have a couple Elekid with Electrizers)


----------



## SteelJack (Jun 18, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Depends if you want it to be physical or special lukario...imo the best one is special but you should look at it's possible movesets for both forms and chose which you like more yourself.



Hmm... a Pokemon with flexible EV spreads. I like it!


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 18, 2007)

ChickenNoodleSoupXD said:


> Thank you for that info about ingame pokemon ^^ It's very useful.  So is the original post.
> 
> I felt like such an idiot after reading this post because I had no idea about EV training, but anywho I think I'm getting the hang of it.  This guide was very useful.  My Rampardos's attack is skyrocketing all thanks to you.
> 
> I was also wondering what a good EV build would be for my Electivire. If anyone knows please respond. (don't have it yet, but I do have a couple Elekid with Electrizers)



Electivire is meant to be a physical sweeper. Some add a bit of special to the mix but the best one is a physical one so go for maxed spd and attk EVs. As for moves you should breed icepunch to it and teach it quake brick break and thunderpunch.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks a bunch! I'll try that.  What's a good way to breed ice punch to it?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 19, 2007)

ChickenNoodleSoupXD said:


> Thanks a bunch! I'll try that.  What's a good way to breed ice punch to it?



Male hitmonchan female electabuzzzz  .


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 19, 2007)

kk I'll find a hitmonchan
NO ONE WILL STOP MY ELECTIVIRE!
>.<


----------



## R3trograde (Jun 21, 2007)

I've found a ninja kid on route 210 on the higher tier who just has a Dustox, which gives out 3 special defense EVs normally. If anyone needs to EV train Sp. Def, that's a good place.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 24, 2007)

Bumping for good faith.


----------

